
A sampling of people who will benefit or lose from the new US tax plan - kevinwang
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tax-returns-20171210-htmlstory.html
======
gamechangr
That doesn't add up. I can't tell if it's an author with an agenda or just a
bad tax plan.

So the author wants us to think that single people will be more or less the
same.

Couples with children taxes will increase the amount they pay?

Couples without children will get the tax savings? \------------------------

Does anyone know more about this on HN?

~~~
kevinwang
I think one trend in the article is that the more in deductions you normally
save (so if you own a house and have dependents), the more you will lose from
these plans. On the other hand, if you usually have few deductions, then the
increased standard deduction will result in more money saved.

